# Impossible d'utiliser mlmac, xdonkey, bittorent, azarus



## tomkoala2 (29 Mai 2004)

Salut à tous,

Je vous expose mon problème.
Il m'est impossible d'utiliser les logiciels P2P suivant : mlmac, xdonkey, bittorent, azarus.

J'ai une connection ADL 512k. La connection internet est routé à partir d'un G4 sous OS 9 avec le logiciel IPnetrouter. Mon iMac est en réseau avec le G4 et est sous Mac OS 10.2.8

Les logiciels P2P précédent (mlmac, xdonkey...) se lancent correctement et j'ai même réussi à lancer plusieurs téléchargements mais après environ 5, 10 minutes le modem du G4 déconnecte et donc coupe la connection.
J'ai réalisé le test une dizaine de fois et il s'est toujours terminé de la même façon...
LE MODEM A DECONNECTE !!!!

Sinon je n'ai aucun problème pour utiliser des logiciels "classiques" P2P tels que Limewire, Acqlite, Poisoned

Quelqu'un sait-il d'où cela peut provenir ?
Pourquoi les réseaux edonkey et bittorent me coupe ma connection ?  

Cela vient-il de certains ports du modem qu'il faille configurer ??

Merci d'avance pour votre aide ...


----------



## Petit lutin (29 Mai 2004)

Les logiciels Peer2Peer , c strictement interdit de parler de ce type de logiciel sur ce forum ! Il faut savoir que Free coupe accès a certains réseaux mais je ne sais plus si cela est encore effectif . Je paries a une fermeture de ce sujet dans pas longtemps


----------



## tomkoala2 (29 Mai 2004)

Petit lutin a dit:
			
		

> Les logiciels Peer2Peer , *c strictement interdit de parler de ce type de logiciel sur ce forum !* Il faut savoir que Free coupe accès a certains réseaux mais je ne sais plus si cela est encore effectif . Je paries a une fermeture de ce sujet dans pas longtemps



Voici ce qui est stipulé dans une note :
*En aucun cas, un sujet ne doit traiter de piratage. Toute incitation au piratage est également interdite. Dans les deux cas le sujet en question sera immédiatement effacé.*

Tout d'abord, il n'y a eu aucune incitation au piratage dans mon post.
De plus, ce ne sont pas les logiciels ni les réseaux P2P qui sont illégaux mais une partie de leur contenu... 

Nuance !  :hein: 
Des fichiers tout à fait légaux et libres de droit circulent à travers les réseaux P2P !


----------



## Petit lutin (29 Mai 2004)

Bien sur , je le conçois que les fichiers présent sur ses réseaux ne sont pas illégaux !! Mais le faite de les télécharger quand on a pas ses fichiers chez soi , cela devient illégal .De plus , de parler des réseaux peer to peer est une incitation insconsciente pour le piratage .


----------



## tomkoala2 (29 Mai 2004)

Petit lutin a dit:
			
		

> De plus , de parler des réseaux peer to peer est une incitation insconsciente pour le piratage .



Oui bien sûr faut arrêter de regarder M6 !!!

De plus, je vois pas comment des fichiers de ma propre création peuvent être illégaux ?!   
Par contre Mp3, Divx sont totalement illégaux mais c'est pas le sujet de la discussion ...


----------



## Petit lutin (29 Mai 2004)

A l'origine quand on télécharge un MP3 ou un divx que l'on a déjà en CD ou en DVD cela n'est pas du tout illégal , vous comprenez ? Alors pourquoi utilisez vous les réseaux peer to peer ??


----------



## Bilbo (29 Mai 2004)

Petit lutin, tu n'empiètes pas sur mon pied carré s'il te plaît. Pour l'instant ce fil est dans les clous et s'il en sort, nous aviseront.  

À+


----------



## tomkoala2 (29 Mai 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Petit lutin, tu n'empiètes pas sur mon pied carré s'il te plaît. Pour l'instant ce fil est dans les clous et s'il en sort, nous aviseront.
> 
> À+



Dans tous les cas, ce post n'a aucun intéret... C'est un dialogue de sourd !
Autant le fermer !


----------



## Bilbo (29 Mai 2004)

tomkoala2 a dit:
			
		

> Autant le fermer !


tomkoala2, tu n'empiètes pas sur mon pied carré s'il te plaît.   

Les réponses à la question restent les bienvenues. Quant à l'aparté, il est clos. Et ne vous avisez pas d'y revenir, je suis de mauvaise humeur. :rateau: 

À+


----------



## tomkoala2 (29 Mai 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Les réponses à la question restent les bienvenues.



Quelle question? Le sujet de mon post?
Apparement il est interdit de parler de P2P ici !?
Ce que d'ailleurs je pourrais comprendre dans la situation actuelle...


----------



## nato kino (29 Mai 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant ce fil est dans les clous et s'il en sort, nous aviseront.
> 
> À+



Tout est dit, on en rajoute plus, on se prend une limonade et on fait risette.


----------



## molgow (29 Mai 2004)

tomkoala2 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un sait-il d'où cela peut provenir ?
> Pourquoi les réseaux edonkey et bittorent me coupe ma connection ?
> 
> Cela vient-il de certains ports du modem qu'il faille configurer ??



Pour le réseau mlDonkey, si je ne me trompe pas il faut rediriger les ports 4662 et 4666 vers ta machine.
Ou quelque chose du genre.. malheureusement je ne suis pas spécialiste, j'avais fait ces réglages il y a longtemps. Je suis aussi derrière un routeur et je n'ai pas de problèmes avec les P2P.
Pour BitTorrent, dans les prefs de mon routeur/firewall, j'ai ces ports là : 6891-6900 (en entrée), 1080 (virtual server).
Encore navré de pas pouvoir être plus précis.. j'espère que ça pourra tout de même te donner une piste.


----------

